# My track set-up!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys just found this forum yesterday.Great site you all have here.I spent most of the morning reading alot of posts that interested me.I've been visiting another forum(not to be mentioned) and theres hardly any posts there.Seems kinda dried up.Anyway i just got back into slots since i was a young boy and man have we been havin' fun.I bought a Tomy Big Block Battlers home set and added a FEW lengths of track to it.A few weeks ago we built a 4'X11' table to set it up on.We also picked up 24 cars-Wizzards-G3s-Tyco's & many G3 chassied SG+cars.Man whata blast.We race on Thurs. & Fri. nights.Its just a buddy & i so the two lanes are plenty for now.I've got some Parma Econo controllers coming too.Might pick up a Tomy Super International 4 lane later on and build a four laner! Heres some pics!!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres a few more pics of our set-up & cars!  Enjoy


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

RiderZ said:


> Heres a few more pics of our set-up & cars!  Enjoy




See I am not the only light bending open wheel fan.. And pic 3 is even more proof we don't all snap our front wings off..! Thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to the board!



Coach


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! :wave: 

Nice stable of cars. What, no pancake motors? (he says, not really sure of what a pancake motor actually is, but if I am going to welcome somebody, I need to act like I know things).

Ah heck...if you have read posts here you probably know I am new to this hobby and just trying to learn.

(adds bar stools to the list of things he needs for his in-progress track)

Scaf


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yet another victim felled by the slot virus. Welcome! Your in good company here.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> Welcome! :wave:
> 
> Nice stable of cars. What, no pancake motors? (he says, not really sure of what a pancake motor actually is, but if I am going to welcome somebody, I need to act like I know things).
> 
> ...



Sheesh...a pancake moter is when you coat your armature in a light dusting of bisquik...then over oil it......  

*snicker* :tongue: 

Ok...I'm kidding....a pancake is any motor with a verticle axis armature rather than a horizontal one...

X-tracks, T-jets, .....pancakes...


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome! This forum is a great place to get ideas and your questions answered. The track looks great! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Pancakes...Did someone say pancakes..I will bring the aunt Jamima..LOL

Coach..What are wings?? Mine never last long enough to even see one..

Nice lookin track there and a good looking corral of ponies..


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

The layout looks fast and fun with a great choice of cars to select from. I just pickup a pair of Wizzard P3's. All I can say is WOW. I thought the LL T chassis were stuck like glue. The P3's are unreal. 

Welcome!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.We do have a few AW pancake motored cars but they seldom see track time.We are into speed as this is a pretty fast track with the two 11' front & back stretches.I would like to check out some G-Jet's or Thunderstorm cars for some slip-slidin' fun!I think the Wizzard P3 Extreme cars are our fastest with the BSRT G3's a CLOSE second.The SG+ cars run pretty decent with some AJ's hubs & silicones. :hat:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great and welcome back to the hobby. With a table that size and all that open area, you're gonna need to graduate to a four lane version soon. You can't deny it. You've taken the first step by seperating the power to your respective lanes on a two laner. Next will come the additional piece inventory and needs list. It's all downhill from there. I know, I started out with two lanes.  rr


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes i am seriously thinking of going for 4 lanes.Been looking at the Tomy Super International set-up.Today i received my Parma 45 ohm Econo controllers.For a temporary hook up to try them out i just spliced them into the stock connectors.This weekend i will do a better connection.I'm not real sure on how to hook up the red/brake wire.I've seen the diagrams but- i never claimed to be an electrician.Although im sure its very simple.Could anyone give any clear direction on this.Pics would be a bonus on the wiring.Also got two more SG+'s and the much needed BSRT G3 chassis.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

doubledeuce said:


> The layout looks fast and fun with a great choice of cars to select from. I just pickup a pair of Wizzard P3's. All I can say is WOW. I thought the LL T chassis were stuck like glue. The P3's are unreal.
> 
> Welcome!



Welcome to the dark side...wait till you try out the storm...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> This weekend i will do a better connection.I'm not real sure on how to hook up the red/brake wire.I've seen the diagrams but- i never claimed to be an electrician.Although im sure its very simple.Could anyone give any clear direction on this.Pics would be a bonus on the wiring.


What are your plans for a better connection? I ask because if you are thinking about driver stations, there are some good threads here on those. And if you are doing driver stations, then a hard wired power tap (even using your stock wall-wart transformer) is something to consider. If you are then going that far, brakes are easier to wire up, since you will have terminals available to wire the brake wire to.

But, if you just want to get that brake wire connected to your current set-up, you just need to connect it to the negative side of your track power. Having said that, your current power connection (using the std power track, and being flipable to change direction) I think throws a wrench into that. 

The warning in the following thread I believe would be applicable.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=153783


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Today i hard wired my Parma controllers into my track.I took the easy route and just used some crimp eyelets tightened down to some screws.I soldered the power wires onto the power strips on the bottom of the track.Works good and only cost me about $5.I also spliced in some fuses on the power.I put them in between the wall wart and the track connection.I have 15 amp fuses in there now.Should i go lower or higher on the fuse amperage???


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I would recommend 5 AMP fuses.
Check out Steve Medanic's website for great wiring information http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Tech-1.htm 
Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Got my parts in the mail today for a couple of my 440X2's.I added some HP electrical systems with adjustable brush tubes-Phase2 polymer trac mags & independant front ends.And a couple new lexan bodies to go on them.Put them together this evening and ran a few easy laps with them-they run damn good.Also really liking the brake with the Parma Econo's i got wired up over the weekend.Heres a few pics.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Built two more poly mag Tyco's.Also got two more BSRT G3's!!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*More bodies*

Painted up two more bodies.I switched the other bodies to some P3's so i needed a couple for the G3's.I kinda mixed-matched the paint jobs. :drunk:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Just ordered a Tomy Super International set to build a 4-laner.Trying to figure out how to get the longest lanes possible on my 4'X11' table.My track now consists of the Tomy B-B-B set with ten more 15" straights.I think i might box up the B-B-B set and put it on ebay.I'll keep all of the extra 15" straights i bough and use them for the 4-lane setup! :tongue:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Four Lane Setup!*

Heres a few pics of my four-lane layout.Plan on installing a laptimer/counter for it to use with my laptop.Also need two more Parma Econo's!!!We'll run it tonight to see if we like this layout or not.Might change it around till we find one that we really like.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Now yer talk'n, it looks goooood. You will tweak it, it just the way it is and you can't avoid it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to 4 lanes rider!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update*

Got my two other controllers in & wired up.I had to remove the red & white lane marking paint from alot of track pieces too.I used all my straights from my previous two lane track that had the lanes painted.We ran quite a few laps on it over the weekend.Its a decent layout but the very inside & outside lanes are kinda tricky on a few corners.I beleive with this layout those two lanes are at a disadvantage!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> Got my two other controllers in & wired up.I had to remove the red & white lane marking paint from alot of track pieces too.I used all my straights from my previous two lane track that had the lanes painted.We ran quite a few laps on it over the weekend.Its a decent layout but the very inside & outside lanes are kinda tricky on a few corners.I beleive with this layout those two lanes are at a disadvantage!


That's why when most groups run races...everyone rotates during the "heat"...a heat is a certian amount of minutes on each lane.....with the total lap count being the "race laps"....we usually have tracks marked in "sections" or "segments" so a race total would be like 50 laps and 14 segments....etc...

fastest qualifier gets lane choice..then rotates one driver station to the right...until all 4 drivers have run all 4 lanes...

this is were strategy comes in....is it better to run the "gutter" lanes first...and finish with a faster lane?....or get a good lead out with the faster lanes...and hope to finish good in the gutter...

set up the car for top end speed?...or better handling and torque?


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

It looks like you've built yourself a very good track to race on. Good job of *NOT*_ trying to cram as much track onto a board as possible.

Crimnick is right--it is almost impossible to make all the lanes equal; and thats the reason to make everyone run on all lanes. If you add turn borders around your corners or sink the track to "ground" level using 1/4" board, you'll notice the gutter lanes a bit easier to drive. If the cars get loose in the corners now, they can fall off the track. Turn borders or a level "run off" area will help alot.

My only suggestion might be to think about flipping the layout so your front straight becomes your back straight, along the wall. Most of your de-slots will be closer to your drivers stations and easier to marshall and you would still have a good area for a start/finish line.

But again--good job and keep us posted._


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Length!*

I added four more 15" straights to my track today.I put them on the back stretch and inside corner to make the full use of my table.Also painted up a couple sprint car bodies for some G3's.


----------

